# Sam Neill's Oris watch in Jurassic Park?



## mik012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello!

I'm in need of your expertise! Trying to find out what kind of Oris watch Sam Neill is wearing in the first Jurassic Park movie for a project of mine. I only have this image (see attachment), which I found on Jurassic Park Legacy =|= The web's largest JP Information Resource
Hopefully I will find more images of it soon, perhaps from the bluray version. It's hard to make out the intricate details in this lowres image. It doesn't look like that guy found the exact match even though it's pretty close. His doesn't look quite as bulky?
I've been searching Oris own site, several watch databases and different forums and no luck so far. They only seem to list newer watches. Tried using those exact words as in the image when searching in google and can't seem to find any matches.

Any clue?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know which Oris you show, but am glad you shared this information with the forum. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## mik012 (Jan 25, 2014)

I crossposted this on your vintage watch section as well and got a reply from a member called Emre that found this:

Oris cal 451(?)









Awesome!


----------



## Jurassic Paul (Aug 19, 2015)

That's my watch and photo. Small world. Yeah I have the Oris cal 451 and it's his I wear it when I dress as Alan for events and recently there
have been a lot of events. We even have the car now 



























Paul


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Now THAT'S what I call a Super Fan.


----------



## Jurassic Paul (Aug 19, 2015)

Just a little bit. More of our trading cards here Paul Elder Design is taking commisions  lol









Paul


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

Jurassic Paul, you're either going to love me for finding this, or hate me because now you have to buy another watch 

Grant's wristwatch has been previously identified as an Oris 450 cal, shown here:









And here is an actual screenshot of the watch, the best out there:









Take a look at the case lugs (the areas to the right and left of where the strap meets the watch) Notice the angles and almost faceted appearance of them. 









The Oris doesn't have these and the sides of the lugs curve and blend into the curvature of the case:









Going by the best screenshot we have of the watch in the movie (above), I matched the watch to a 1945+ military issue "ORD" Department field watch. 
The military had watches produced by most of the major US watch manufacturers during WWII, each fitting a certain set of standards, but they each had very minor differences. This case style with the more angular lugs came out in 1945 I believe, and was utilized up through the Vietnam war. It is known as the 1917-H case. Do a google search and tons of images come up.
There were 4 brands in particular that utilized this 1917-H case... Waltham, Hamilton, Bulova, and Elgin. The differences between these 4 are all VERY minimal:









First, lets take a look at some interesting points of the screenshot:








First, notice where the wording starts in relation to the number 11. This pretty much cancels out Elgin as Elgin's is a very narrow wording and starts relatively close to the 12.
Second, notice the gap between the hand pivot and the top of the sub-seconds dial. The only one to match this gap is the Waltham.
Last, notice that if you draw a line from the top of the 7 to the top of the 5, it goes OVER the hand pivot of the sub seconds dial. Once again, only Waltham matches here:









The only point I can see against the Waltham being the one is the fact that the screenshot we have doesn't appear to have two lines of text whereas the Waltham does. Well after analyzing frame by frame movie scenes I can tell you that the entire brand name disappears in most scenes at distance anyways so the likelihood that the distance and camera blur obscured and made the watch face appear to only have one line is completely possible. Heck, it's even hard to distinguish the detail on the hour hand in the good screenshot!.

















I'm going with Waltham as Grant's watch now, until further evidence comes along.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

shadeone said:


> Jurassic Paul, youre either going to love me for finding this, or hate me because now you have to buy another watch
> 
> Grant's wristwatch has been previously identified as an Oris 450 cal, shown here:
> 
> ...


So, the hands were changed at some point before the film was made? Or, am I just not seeing them correctly?


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

Jeff Scott said:


> So, the hands were changed at some point before the film was made? Or, am I just not seeing them correctly?


I think you're just not seeing it correctly. In the screenshot between the hour and minute hand you can kind of see where the little bulbous hour hand gets fatter near the tip. It just doesn't carry over well because of the image compression. Also these watched these days don't always have perfect colored like areas like the examples shown and usually turn dark, also possibly why the screenshot hands look like they don't have that "brighter" section running back down the middle.


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, so after staring at my initial thread and the screenshot of the actual watch, I have re-vamped the entire second half of the thread because i noticed a few things. I now believe the watch to be the Waltham. Re-read my post...


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, I found a Waltham from 1945 that doesnt have two lines of text! This is now the closest watch to Grant's:


----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)

This is one crazy thread. The amount of research here by all involved parties is downright impressive.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Amateur Hour said:


> The amount of research here by all involved parties is downright impressive.


Agreed!


----------



## Marcelo Perez (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry for refloatig this search.
But today I find this , in my death's box.
What do you think??


----------



## otaku_rafael (11 mo ago)

After reading this thread I went on looking for waltham images and I came across this site; I thought I should share it here:
WALTHAM – Relógio de pulso masculino do exército americano. 1945-1950


----------

